# swap positions of hvac & radio



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I've got a 97 Sentra GLE and was wondering if anyone knew where to find some kind of directions/instructions on how to swap the positions of the hvac controls and the radio deck. There was a few postings on a threads about it, but no real answer on how to do it. 

i've been all over google, yahoo, & mamma engines, as well as some mod sites & couldn't find shit... help a guy out.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Have you tried opening the dash and seeing if you can simply swap their positions? Seems like the next logical step since you can't find instructions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

i've opened it up and have taken it apart to see how it could work. if nothing else the hvac assembly needs to be cut down at the rear right to fit into the narrower opening at the bottom of the console where... even if i can get that done i'm not all that sure that the screws will match up... might have to rig something of a housing mechanism... but i haven't really studied it too much. 

anyone seen it done before? or have any ideas?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes the member custom cranium on these boards has it done... keep a look out for him or send him a pm...


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*relocating*

i've pulled out my stereo and hvac today. it looks like my JVC stereo is too long to fit on the top and looks like i need to do alotta dremeling around the hvac brackets. i've also noticed a horizontal metal pipe behind the hvac switch. still deciding if i should go forth with this project.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Dont get discoraged!!!!!*

It will work with a little bit of tinkering and time..... Sit back for a couple of days and search the hardware stores! They have predrilled brackets and other hardware that will work. When I transfered the hvac to below the stereo I thaught about it for a month or two to get it right the first time. All I had to do was disconect the Hvac trim some off of the brackets and use a 1" spring and a 1 1/2"screw to get it into place with the factory bolt placement. this did require me to dremmel off part of the stereo mounting bracket to get it to fit flush..... I might be doing this mod in the near future to a freinds 1.6 b14 and i wil take pics and do a how to if anyone is interested....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I could be an search nazi and tell you to use the search button, but I will let you get away with it this time and this time only.
Go here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3318&highlight=hvac

Unless you have already seen this, If so get ahold of the guy who did it: ScorchN200SX


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Here is a bad picture befor The gauges are installed....*










I know its a ba angle and the pictue sucks I will search to see if I have any better pics....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

if i did it i would put the radio on top....i hate when i put in a damn cup from tco bell and the station changes....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *if i did it i would put the radio on top....i hate when i put in a damn cup from tco bell and the station changes.... *


LOL...me too


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

screw this i am gonna take it apart today fellas and i will let you know how it goes.....!!!!!!....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

take pics as you do it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *screw this i am gonna take it apart today fellas and i will let you know how it goes.....!!!!!!.... *


Call me when you do it, so I can come see it.


----------

